# Circular Needle Holder Directions



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

I posted a photo of my first attempt at one of these a while back in the pictures section. This is my second attempt. I'm also including directions on how I did it. In the directions, I included a longer length for the main piece, because then you can fold it down to cover all the needles, but you could get by with a 36 inch length as in the photo.

(That pink thing on the bottom right is just something I have hanging from my camera to hold onto it.) I haven't finished it, because I want to add some kind of way to hold it closed while the outside sections are folded so it's 1/3 the width and can be used for travel.

I'm including a WORD document and a pdf document for the directions. This is the first time I've written directions like this, so there are bound to be mistakes.
Jean


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

You went to a lot of trouble - thank you.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You so much! I appreciate what you did for us.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, your work is very nicely done.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

I like the holder. Did you make it or buy it? It's very organized. I have all my knitting "stuff", except the yarn of course in one tote bag and I'm getting sick of having to empty it all on the floor when I'm searching for something I know I have. Congratulations on your organizational skills.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> I like the holder. Did you make it or buy it? It's very organized. I have all my knitting "stuff", except the yarn of course in one tote bag and I'm getting sick of having to empty it all on the floor when I'm searching for something I know I have. Congratulations on your organizational skills.


I made it from material I had left over from covering the top of a card table. If you look under my photo, you'll see links to download the directions in both WORD and pdf format.

I tried hanging it on a skirt hanger, and it works very nicely. Also, it can be folded the long way into thirds--good for travel if you put ties or velcro to keep it closed.

If you saw my house, you might not think I was all that organized, but I'm working on it! LOL


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you very much. I appreciate the work you put into providing this for us. And so quickly too.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

A great tutorial, can't believe it is your first!
Thanks for all the time and effort you put into it.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, if only I could sew. That's a great holder.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Great job. this is a perfect solution to keep circs organized and easy to find. Thank you for offering it to us.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the directions. I should make one of these.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks doable to me. Thanks ...its on my list for sure.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

I like the holder. I was thinking of making something for my knitting needles and this gave an idea of how to make one.
Thank you.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Great idea and construction. How did you make the clear labels? I can't download your instructions because I'm at work and we are not allowed.


----------



## Raps (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Wonderful job.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Great Work :thumbup:


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great, thank you. I have a lot of thermal lined curtain material, I'll try it out with some of that.
Susan


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Silverkiwi said:


> Looks great, thank you. I have a lot of thermal lined curtain material, I'll try it out with some of that.
> Susan


Thermal lined curtain material should be a good weight for the project.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

thank you - that was a labor of love!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

jeanpfaz said:


> I posted a photo of my first attempt at one of these a while back in the pictures section. This is my second attempt. I'm also including directions on how I did it. In the directions, I included a longer length for the main piece, because then you can fold it down to cover all the needles, but you could get by with a 36 inch length as in the photo.
> 
> (That pink thing on the bottom right is just something I have hanging from my camera to hold onto it.) I haven't finished it, because I want to add some kind of way to hold it closed while the outside sections are folded so it's 1/3 the width and can be used for travel.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing. I needed something like this and they sell on Ebay for $40-$60 bucks!!


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much.....love the project and I do sew!!!


----------



## QUILTNNUT (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tute and the pattern, will be making one soon!!


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

A few months ago, I decided to treat myself, and I bought bamboo circ's made in China from EvilBay. These are "carbonized" which makes them both smoother and strong. They came in an 18 piece set which includes both US and European sizing and are marked in mm's. I got 3 sets, 16 inch, 24 inch and 36 inch. And yes, I am very satisfied with them, even though all 3 sets cost me less than $20. 

But now -- I need 3 of these holders! It seems dorkey to spend a small fortune on the holders. Gotta tell you, I am very pleased to find this pattern. Would anybody have any ideas how to adapt it so that it folds down into a more or less square packet? I normally keep needles in a project bag or my cupboard, not hanging up in a closet. 

Thank you for the pattern. Not only are you creative and clever, you are generous, too. Thanks again.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

jeanpfaz said:


> I made it from material I had left over from covering the top of a card table. If you look under my photo, you'll see links to download the directions in both WORD and pdf format.
> 
> I tried hanging it on a skirt hanger, and it works very nicely. Also, it can be folded the long way into thirds--good for travel if you put ties or velcro to keep it closed.
> 
> If you saw my house, you might not think I was all that organized, but I'm working on it! LOL


lol who cares about the house....your priorities are correct...THE STASH IS TIDY!!!!


----------

